# DAM - Thermo Anzug Softtouch 2 tlg. - TOP PREIS



## TheBigFish (14. September 2007)

*DAM - Thermo Anzug Softtouch 2 tlg.*







Der 2-teilige Thermoanzug hat einen hervorragenden Tragekomfort und ist bestens isoliert sowie wasserdicht.

Jacke:
- 2 äußere Taschen, 1 Brusttasche mit Klettverschluss verschließbar
- Inntasche mit Reißverschluss
- Kragenfütterung
- Abnehmbare Kaputze
- Armabschluss mit Klettverschlüssen
- Softtouch Oberfläche

Hose:
- 2 Außen-Taschen mit Klettverschluss verschließbar
- Tailliengummizug
- Softtouch Oberfläche

Zum Angebot...


----------

